# I-Pad and Barnes & Noble



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

For those of you interested in I-Pads - OR - those of you who own a Nook - Barnes and Noble posted the following info:

*eBooks: B&N eReader for iPad Coming Soon*
by Paul_Hochman 3 hours ago

We've been getting lots of questions from customers, so we wanted to confirm that we will soon be adding a new B&N eReader for iPad - continuing to fulfill our promise of providing consumers any book, any time, any where.

Designed specifically for the iPad, our new B&N eReader will give our customers access to more than one million eBooks, magazines and newspapers in the Barnes & Noble eBookstore, as well as the existing content in their Barnes & Noble digital library. (That includes eBooks and content customers have downloaded to their nook™ eBook reader.)

To be released around the time of iPad's expected availability, the new Barnes & Noble eReader will join our growing list of free eReader software for most computing and mobile devices including PC, Mac, iPhone, iPod touch and Blackberry, many of which will be updated shortly for an enhanced on-the-go reading experience.

I find it interesting that I could still use what I've purchased for my Nook should I decide to change to the i-pad down the road - though for now I am very happy with the Nook....


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

While I think that the iPad is a cool thing, I just can't see reading on that type of screen. I own the Nook and love that it has the E-ink screen, easy on the eyes. I also read in bed at night and I just cant see holding the iPad the entire time I am reading.It's pretty big compared to a nook or Kindle. I want an e-reader for exactly that, just reading.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

hav2 said:


> While I think that the iPad is a cool thing, I just can't see reading on that type of screen. I own the Nook and love that it has the E-ink screen, easy on the eyes. I also read in bed at night and I just cant see holding the iPad the entire time I am reading.It's pretty big compared to a nook or Kindle. I want an e-reader for exactly that, just reading.


I just got my Nook a couple of weeks ago as I waited to see what the i-pad was going to be like and what it would cost. Since I have an i-phone, many of the i-pad features were redundant. I am primarily interested in reading novels and feel the Nook was the right choice for me. I agree about the larger i-pad size being somewhat inconvenient. The Nook is a great size for carrying around town...and Nook's e-ink is very easy on the eyes.

There has been some internet chatter about COLOR e-ink technology becoming available later this year or early next year. I mostly read novels - so the color techology doesn't have that much to offer me. However - it will be great for textbooks that have photos and maps etc. Magazines and newspapers would be better with color e-ink too.

My grandchildren would probably get the i-pad for text books. Just think of the stacks we had to haul around with us! Plus - text books can be updated as needed!

Maybe as I get older I'd enjoy i-pad's larger screen with the print expanded EXTRA EXTRA LARGE :biggrin1:

Bottom line - I think its great the Barnes and Noble have a somewhat more open format that offers some flexibility down the road. PLUS - maybe the price of e-books will drop if B&N gains a larger market share.


----------

